# Tri suit



## Milzy (3 Aug 2013)

I'm after a Tri suit So I don't have to strip out of a wet suit to do the bike & run after the swim.

Any good links?


----------



## Tommy2 (3 Aug 2013)

http://www.startfitness.co.uk/product.asp?P_ID=41230

Does the job, definitely go 2 sizes up as they are very snug to say the least, I'm normally a medium but I think I had to go for xl in the end.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Aug 2013)

I have the moremile 2piece and suit. Cracking for the money but upsize! The suit especially goes very see through


----------



## Milzy (3 Aug 2013)

The local tri club do 9am swims in a VERY deep old quarry so it's freezing. Would the start fitness one keep me warm enough? Any tips & advice on cold water swimming?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Aug 2013)

Under a wetsuit? Depends how thick the neoprene is really, most should be fine for UK swims though.

Can't offer OW swim tips - haven't braved it yet :O


----------



## addictfreak (5 Aug 2013)

No real knowledge of triathlon but I thought that if water temp (open water) is below a certain level, then wetsuits were compulsory.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Aug 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Can't offer OW swim tips - haven't braved it yet :O


Back in the day I did a few lengths of Windermere waterskiing in just my swimming shorts, does that count? 

(I'd do it again tomorrow if it were still allowed )


----------

